

Passwords are Dead, Part II - 'My voice is my passport, verify me" - maditaly
http://pcidss.wordpress.com/2013/02/12/passwords-are-dead-part-ii-2nd-false-premise-a-collaborative-research-effort-being-presented-at-rsa-2013/
Second Premise of my speech at RSA 2013 Conference.  Seeking collaboration and challenge.  This premise focuses on mobility, data, and smart devices - iphones, ipads, etc...
======
maditaly
This is part II of a III series being presented in SFO the last week of
February. A research effort meant to be tested in the full winds of peer
collaboration.

